# Marine goop vs silicone



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm gonna be putting some holes in my kayak next week...I know I need something that is uv and mold resistant...what's the best bang for my buck? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Just my op GOOP all the way


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Cool thanks 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

You are welcome!!


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

Lexel is great for that if you can find it.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

So many choices...thanks toy boater 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Geocel 2300 Construction *Tripolymer* Sealant

This is the gooey-est, super sticky, non-shrinking, non-cracking uv & mold resistant sealant that I ever found!
I've fixed leaking windows & rain spouts,,, shower stalls, nail holes in canoes, .22 holes in aluminum boats,,, and coated over MANY loose leaking rivets with this stuff.
Don't get too much on your hands,,, it don't come off too easily.
4-5 different colors,,, I think.


[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Geocel-2300-Construction-Tripolymer-Sealant-Tripoly-Tube-10-3oz-WHITE-/360741017232?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fdd71690#ht_575wt_783"]Geocel 2300 Construction Tripolymer Sealant Tripoly Tube 10 3oz White | eBay[/ame]


----------

